# Twinkle Toes



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

I heard that it dries their hooves out.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

It just locks out moisture. It's like fingernail polish, so if you are showing anytime soon, I wouldn't put it on because you have to file it off. I usually put it on before the farrier comes


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't do any showing, so no problem there. I figured I'd put some hoof protector/moisturizer stuff on her hooves a few days before using the Twinkle Toes. 

I'd hate to have to file it off, would nail polish remover take it off? I guess I could just try a little on my nail and see if it removes it.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I've always heard that you can put it on right on top of a layer of moisturizer to keep it from drying them out..just a thought =)


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

^good idea. And filing it off isn't that bad, you just put some hoof oil on right after. It's basically like putting polish on a show horse's hooves. I'd be scared that my horse would have a reaction to the acid


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i used to put it on my pony, i never had any problems with his feet from it. i just left it on & let is wear off, farrier probably got a good bit off too


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

You can put a moisturizer on a few hours before applying if you are concerned about drying out the hoof. Then apply the twinkle toes. I let it wear off on it's own, as polish remover is much more drying. You can use alcohol (rubbing) to remove that kind of stuff too, but it's really drying too, so you want to make sure you apply some kind of moisturizer after removing the sparklies


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

*sighs* yes I have used it.

Took forever for that stuff to actually wear off my horses hooves, and I mean weeks. I don't really like it, its a pain in the butt to work with and it smells *yucky*


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I used it once. I made Blue a "my little pony". I used the glittery polish on his feet and then I had the gel in his man and I painted a heart on his butt. I didn't have any issues with it. It wore off pretty quick too...


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

ive never used it myself but i think its cute. a girl that grooms for her parents puts it on some of her pets, and its always gone pretty quick off of them.

the only contact ive ever come with it is a big *** stud horse we bought came to our barn with blue glitter on his feet :roll: poor boy.


----------



## Rodeo Pro (Nov 21, 2009)

I wouldn't use nail polish remover it could burn your horses muscles.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

WTHeck? ^^ Burn their muscles?hmmm.......... Anyway, you can make your own for real cheap, and non-drying-hooves. I dont think it stays on as long,though. here's the recipe:

Regulat hoof Polish(absorbine,etc), must be clear + any glitter you want. Not fine glitter,though. Pour as much glitter in as you think you need, start off with a little and keep adding until you get the consistency you want. Later you can try combining glitter! Any color(s)!
~
Of course, since you already have the Twinkle stuff, add some hoof oil/moisturizer about an hour before you put the twinkle on. That's what I think. Ive never used it before,though.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Rodeo Pro said:


> I wouldn't use nail polish remover it could burn your horses muscles.


She's talking about using it on hooves, not the body :wink:


----------

